#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Freebies & Perks >  > Free Course Learn SQL injection for free

## Neo

A SQL Injection is a form of attack that takes advantage of an improperly filtered user and takes the input acquired to manipulate a database. This course will allow you to understand 


 What is SQL injectionHow it works?Different types.

Master SQL Injection Attacks

----------


## Medusa

Thank you for this.How about the basic Knowledge of SQL? Do we have it already or not?

----------


## Neo

> Thank you for this.How about the basic Knowledge of SQL? Do we have it already or not?


Hello Premisha, 


This doesn't cover that. You can gain knowledge on SQL from here:


SQL Tutorial



or there are plenty of Udemy courses available on this topic. enjoy learning!

----------


## Dhiya

Thank you for sharing this with us Neo

----------

